# Startting again and petrified



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello

I havent posted for a while on FF - start FET nxt thursday! Yikes, have been in denial, no folic acid, diet went to pot, feel very apprehensive , my embies are from 5 years ago my very 1st IVF cycle so am hoping they are young and strong enough to stick although they may not even defrost which is a real worry they are being trans from 1 centre to another, I hope that goes ok and that it doesntr affect them!!!I feel physically sick now as i have buried my head!!!!

Am also worrying as started new job and may have to break time!!! worry worry worry worry worry

any positive stories out there


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey,
I don't necessarily have a postive story, but, like you I plan to do a FET with our frozen embies from our first ICSI cycle in 2008.

Good luck and hope it all goes well.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

wishing you the best of luck


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi JANADDER,

I am a newbie to the FF site, but do use another forum regularly. I am at the beginning of a med FET atm, (started 22nd Aug -DR'ing), having already got a miracle little girl from my previous 2nd round of IVF - '08,( ) following a m/c on my 1st IVF. ( )

We have 9 frosties, (6 from 1st cycle, 3 from 2nd), and are hoping for a blastocyst transfer this time. I too, am petrified about all sorts of things - the main one being the thaw, and then if anything else goes wrong in between!!
Like you I feel very apprehensive about this cycle. You would think having one child through treatment, you would maybe feel less worried about what lies ahead?- if your an outsider reading this, but personally,(and from your post I get the same feeling), the worry, fear and anxiety are still there in big bold letters! Not to mention the effect it will have on the child we already have, and the worries that accompany that about coping with a young child whilst doing treatment.
I hope your frosties have a safe journey, are they being moved far? I'm sure they are treated with kid gloves after all the true value of them is priceless.  Whom ever has that job has a lot of responsibility towards their safe delivery!
Thinking of you.
Spangleygirl.


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

HI spangley 

I have just sene your reply to my other thread, which other forum are you with as I am also with another?

I dont hold out much hope to this cycle I feel its a matetr of course, I honestley have had so much going on I have been stressed out, I hope you get your BFP this week

Janine


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Jannader,

I know exactly how you feel. I was almost "afraid" of ttc a 2nd time as I couldn't deal with a series of BFNs again, not to mention the injections, pills, blood tests etc. but I just got a  recently (posted on the "bun in the oven" board) so hoping that this will help you stay positive! Another miracle CAN happen! don't give up.

1st attempt - FET with younger (36 yr old) embies - BFN
2nd attempt - Fresh IVF, had OHSS, horrible experience - BFN with 3 embies, froze 2 good embies
3rd attempt - BFP! and with a single 39 yr old frostie (the other one didn't make it)

Don't worry - I only just started my folic acid, and had been happily drinking loads of wine.

Have acupuncture, it helps the blood flow and also helps relax you!

Hugs and all the best. xx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow Prauline

Thats brilliant news, it just shows you one little embie can make it, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Janine x


----------



## nickysmithy30 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi... I'm new to FF, i had IVF last year and was lucky to conceive on first cycle, we have four frozen embryo's which we r hoping to use in Jan 2010.. i feel very nervous and surely no one is lucky enough to conceive on both attempts?


----------

